
FAA Bill Establishes New Conditions for Recreational Use of Drones - Terretta
https://www.faa.gov/news/updates/?newsId=91844
======
mmjaa
This is sort of, a new frontier of technologic disenchantment. On the one
hand: public safety.

On the other hand, drones are a very decent means of inspiring people to go
beyond the public, and explore the universe.

We have to temper one for the other. But we have to temper the other for the
other, too.

------
teraflop
According to this page, it was Congress that repealed the rule, not the FAA.

